# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  أجمل أدعية الاستغفار لعشر ذى الحجه (أتمنى كل الأخوات يدخلون )

## عين البلاد

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظلم صاحبته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت به
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهدرته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته
استغفرالله العظيم من كل عهد خنته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته
استغفر الله العظيم لغو سمعته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثم فعلته
استغفرالله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نسيته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم افي به
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمه أنعمت علي بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلأ أو سرا أو علانيه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير حق
استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سئلت عنه فكتمته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به وخالفته
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بدعه إتبعتها
استغفر الله العظيم التواب الرحيم لذنبي و لذنوب المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين و المؤمنات الأحياء منهم و الأموات إلى يوم الدين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

راجعو الرابط بارك الله فيكم بشان المكتوب من الاستغفار قبل الرد اللهم بلغت والحمدلله

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=80590

----------


## عين البلاد

أخواتي المشرفات اتمنى انكم تغلقون الموضوع أنا حطيته من باب حسن نيه وبعد الي قريته في الرابط الي الأخت ريشة طاوس حطته يزاها الله خير أخاف ان يطيح الذنب علي

----------

